# Courtside Monday night 9/15/03 Thread



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

send your emails to [email protected] 


I will have a recap after the show


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

email i sent 


Subject: Zach must start this year 
To: [email protected] 




portland has to put the best lineup in this year and thats pg damon sg bonzi sf sheed pf zach C Davis , Zach has the the hunger that no other blazer has . this kid is something special in the making 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Please, nobody ask them "would this trade work" questions, a total waste of Air Time imo


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

another one i sent 


Subject: blazers & nets deal still alive 
To: [email protected] 




The blazers and nets rumored deal is not dead yet . I did not like this deal when it was first rumored but if the blazers plan to let sheed walk for nothing next year they should trade him and get Martin in return , who would fit better the same lineup Sheed & Zbo or Zbo & Martin


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I sent an email to Snapper about Z-Bo. I hope they read it.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zbo is a superstar in the making


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Zbo is a superstar in the making


For some reason, I don't think Snapper will say something like that this evening.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

dude you need to take your shades off because Zach is a star in the making , Snapper knows anybody who has seen his game , we got flashes 31 and 20 boards in a game , fearless the hunger thats Zbo


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

if it wasnt for Zach blazers would have got swept


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

John Nash , Mo cheeks and boom boom to be on the show tonight 


O YEA


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I hope Barrett asks Nash about Steve Smith! That's the only thing I want right now: An update on Smitty!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I sent an email to Snapper about Z-Bo. I hope they read it.


They read it... Snapper said he'd probably get 24+ minutes a game. As for starting, he's not sure... He said that the bench might need some scoring power, and Zach could be it.

Overall, a good discussion was brought about. Thanks Mike for reading my email!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

yea i heard it youre justin right


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*cimalee,*

Are you going to post a recap for this one?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Ya, i was at dinner, so i definitely need a recap!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> yea i heard it youre justin right


That'd be me.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Courtside 9/15/03 Recap By Cimalee




segment 1 - John Nash will join the show at 615 and Maurice Cheeks will join the show at 645 and Ruben Boom Boom will join the show in the second hour . Talk about the hawks sale , Rice think Jordans group will buy the hawks tomorrow . Talk about Jazz signing Terry to the offer sheet and hawks will match . Talk about the rumored blazers 3 way deal . 


segment 2 - John Nash joins the show , He said we are not going the cheap route we still have to pay a 30 million dollars in the luxary tax this year , He said when I got the job in Portland David Stern told him Paul Allen had a problem overspending , We do not want 3- 5 year contracts . He thinks Zach and Qyntel will have great years and they make a low amount of money right now . We made an offer to Drobnjak but he was asking for than he is worth . Paul Allen asked him when he got here was he the type that would want the rebuild he said no I came here to win Paul also agreed., If we get a good big man it will be through a trade . Snapper says it is 2 big free agents next year Kobe , Kg , do you plan going after them , Nash said no 2005 is our year to make a run at a big time free agent , we only have 25 million commited to us right now . Rice asked him about the blazers rumors going around and about the rumored 3 way deal , Nash said I talked to a team today and since training camp is so soon he does not expect a deal can be worked out . 


segment 3 - Talk about starting Rasheed and Zach toeghter , Justin email asking how many minutes will Zach play a game , Snapper says Zach should get around 24 minutes a game but do you want Zach to start or bring his scoring off the bench . Snapper thinks you can play both Zach and Rasheed at the same time but you have to make sure both of them touch the ball . Rice thinks some nights Rasheed can play center. 

segment 4 - talk about blazers training camp roster , Rice says Cooke did not excite him today but he has alot of talent and compared him to Outlaw , Talk about Outlaw working hard in the weight room . Snapper calls Adam Keffe a stiff everyone laughs , Rice said he heard Zach was the biggest blazer on the team at 270 , everyone thinks he heard the wrong report , Snapper said Karl Malone is 270 , He said that would mean Zach is out of shape of he is hiding something .

segment 5 - Talk about the blazers having a versitile lineup , Rice said on nights the blazers can pound you then they can go quick on you . Snapper wants lots of ball movement , Rice said Sabonis and Pippen led the blazers half court game now that they are gone the blazers should play more uptempo . 

segment 6 - Mo Cheeks joins the show , Cheeks said summer is over . Talk about Boom Boom always staying in the weight room , Rice hints one of his teamates should get in the weight room cough cough Rasheed , Cheeks laughs . He said players who dont live in Portland in the summer dont see the beauty of the weather in portland in the summer . He said I will always put the best unit on the floor , Rice asks can Bonzi and Qyntel play toeghter because he is excited about both of these players . Cheeks thinks Bonzi will have an all star year his body is in good shape he has thinned up , Qyntel he has the tools and he thinks he is ready and thinks they will be on the floor toeghter . Talk about Attitude being the number 1 issue with this team , Cheeks says if our attitude is right we play good basketball , if it is not we could implode . Thinks Rasheed going on 29- 30 needs to be a leader on this team because his attitude affects our team 
end of the 1st hour . 


segemnt 7 - start of the 2nd hour Mark Kann from cbs sportsline joins the show . He says the buzz is still going around about the rumored blazers & nets & raptors deal , He questions why would the raptors want Mutumbo because he can no longer play . Talks about the blazers they let 3 good guys go , Pippen was a big factor on this team , The team needs floor leadership and was suprised when the blazers backed out from getting Gary Payton . He said I know for sure Payton wanted to play for Portland . 

segment 8 - Snapper thinks payton is a strange personality , Mark knows what Gary Payton wanted to do two things , 1 was stick it to the supersonics and win a championship . Mark thinks he would come to Portland playing with better team would have been good for the blazers , The blazers had the deal set Patterson & Mcnnis for Payton , Blazers also got in the Brad Miller chase to late thats why he gave the blazers a D.

segment 9 - Caller asking was Nezad coming to camp , Snapper says no he does not need to come to camp , he needs to be playing somewhere getting better , Caller also asks about Qyntels defense , Snapper says hes a offensive player and to become to decent defender he has to get playing time but offense this kid has it . 

segment 10 - Ruben Boom Boom joins the show , Boom Boom said he weighs 254 pounds , Talk about his trip to africa with a few nba players .


segment 11 - Email thinks Maurice Cheeks should work with D.A to become a pg , Rice thinks against different teams it could work , thinks Cheeks should get very creative with this roster . Snapper thinks D. A could play it having Derek and Bonzi in the same backcourt would cause alot of matchup problems for other teams . Snapper says this team is a offensive team now forget all the talk about being a defensive team . Talk about Steve Smith and will he get a deal somewhere , Snapper thinks he might pull a Jim Jackson and wait until the All star break because teams could use Smitty he can still shoot , Snapper soes not think he is done he just got hurt the first game of the year last year and never was right since then , More talk about the rumored 3 way deal Barrot asks Snapper would he pull the trigger , Snapper says Iam not crazy about Kenyon Martin , he is a very hard worker but he is no Rasheed Wallace , Rice talks about Predicting the Jlo & Ben breakup . 


segment 12 - Rice says Rasheed lead to led this team early in the season, Snapper says no he has to be the man and led this team all year long . Show ends 







Hope you guys enjoy , Until next week


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I listened to the show today and heard the Cheeks interview. Attitude is more important than defense and motion offense for this team and the dreaded "Sheed" word came up as the only player Cheeks named. He said that Sheed doesn't realize how is attitude affects the rest of the team at times and at 29-30 he needs to realize that. Attitude is our number 1 priority!!!

Now what Sheed fans. Did Cheeks join the evil media? Is Cheeks now a dreaded hater? We all have different opinions, but I find it funny that Cheeks and the media are in the lockroom more than anyone of us, yet they have made Sheed a villian. Mike Rice, and the Snapper both don't talk about Sheed has good influence on the team, but the media has made it all up. Jason Quick who has not turned Sheed into the league office for declining interviews and instead lets the Blazers know, so Sheed doesn't get fined is horrible and unfair, right? Going into the season our team number 1 problem isn't running defense, making our offense better, but keeping a good attitude so we don't implode, and that is from our coach and Sheed is the only one named. The newpapers, local reporters, the Blazers friendly radio station (KEX), and KFXX who all are in the lockroom at practice, and after games just wants to stick it Sheed, because he won't talk to them, right? Trade this loser!!! Thank god this will be his last year here most likely.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*one thing you left out that was very clear*

Both of them kind of laughed nervously when discussing how
this team would probably be an 8th seed..at best.

They also said for the first time..Portland looks abit thin at positions.

One other thing..
they were NOT impressed with Lenny Cooke today when they viewed him.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

What? Portland easily finishes in the top 8 spots this year. Spurs, Lakers, Kings, Wolves, and Mavs will fight for the top 5 spots, but after that I like Portland better than the rest. I think the Suns and Blazers will fight for the 6th seed, and the eighth seed will go to either the Sonics or Rockets.

I think center is the only lace were we're dangerously thin.

Damon/McInnis
Bonzi/DA
Woods/Patterson
Rasheed/Zach/Outlaw
DD/RBB

Having starter quality guys like DA and Zach come off the bench is pretty nice.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*you have forgotten how valuable*

Scottie was last year??
Just who will fill his "smart" shoes??

At times he was leading the plays in big games.
And the combo of Sabas and Scottie both gone is huge.

I think they were right on with their prediction.
This team was not good last year,and now two very valuable
players are gone.
Gosh,don't forget,Portland didn't pick up one single replacement.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree, they will be a very different team without Scottie and Sabas. That doesn't mean they can't be successful. Lots of teams don't have players like Sabas and Scottie to fill in their "smart" shoes. Those were two exceptional players. The Blazer team in place should be fine with good coaching. They are a very athletic bunch of players, and hopefully Cheeks will coach them to their strengths. Like they said on the show, they should be able to play a very up-tempo style, as well as bang it in down low. Rasheed, Bonzi, Zach, and Woods are very talented offensive players, so scoring the ball shouldn't be an issue. Although replacements weren't brought in, you're not considering the increased roles that Zach and Woods will play this year. This team will have a different personality, and it will be fun to see it develop this year.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*true, true*

I can hardly wait..
:twave:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peaceman</b>!
> Now what Sheed fans. Did Cheeks join the evil media? Is Cheeks now a dreaded hater? We all have different opinions, but I find it funny that Cheeks and the media are in the lockroom more than anyone of us, yet they have made Sheed a villian. Mike Rice, and the Snapper both don't talk about Sheed has good influence on the team, but the media has made it all up. Jason Quick who has not turned Sheed into the league office for declining interviews and instead lets the Blazers know, so Sheed doesn't get fined is horrible and unfair, right? Going into the season our team number 1 problem isn't running defense, making our offense better, but keeping a good attitude so we don't implode, and that is from our coach and Sheed is the only one named. The newpapers, local reporters, the Blazers friendly radio station (KEX), and KFXX who all are in the lockroom at practice, and after games just wants to stick it Sheed, because he won't talk to them, right? Trade this loser!!! Thank god this will be his last year here most likely.


I don't think Cheeks was being nearly as negative as you make it sound. Rasheed was mentioned as the person who needs to improve his attitude most because he *is* the person who needs to improve his attitude the most. That doesn't mean that he's a bum and should be traded, though.

He's the Blazers' best player. He's the Blazers' most talented player. By far. (Steve Jones was talking in the show about how Kenyon Martin just can't do things that Rasheed Wallace can because he's not in his class talent-wise.)

The best player is often a leader on a team, and they want Rasheed to be that. The best player is often the hardest worker on the team, and they want Rasheed to be that. The best player is often a guy who manages the refs and the media, and they want Rasheed to be that.

From a fan's perspective, I'd love for those things to happen, too. But I'm not foolish enough to think that the team thinks or should think that him failing to fulfill his potential makes him a person that must be moved. 75% of Rasheed Wallace's potential (which, let's say, he's currently at) is still good enough to be one of the better power forwards in the NBA and better than anyone who we could get as a replacement.

He's not a villain. He's not a bad guy. Not necessarily. He's just been painted with this brush, it seems to me, by some members of the media to whom he won't give the time of day and some knee-jerk members of the fan base who want change for the sake of change and/or can't relate to a guy who doesn't give a crap about what they think.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

So let me understand this Ed... while answering questions about team attitude, the coach saying this young team needs its best player in his prime to have the focused positive attitude of a leader to be their best, that doesn't equate him saying he views him as satan incarnate??? I'm so confused as it just seems easy to make that logical jump, but I guess... thanks for setting me straight.  

STOMP


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Oh brother....

Peaceman - 

You are not going to get a lot of support from either Stomp or Ed.O.

But bottom line is when Cheeks mentioned a change in attitude, SHEED was brought up specifically (I didn't hear another player mentioned, did you?). His attitude can NEGATIVELY effect the team. I think Cheeks said something to the effect of Sheed's attitude having a direct effect on the play of this team. Which means, when he SHOWS up to play, the team plays well, when he doesn't show up, the team "implodes" I think was the word used. But oh, I only see the negative aspect of Sheed. The fact is guys like Stomp and Ed will never see the flaws in Sheed, they will be defending him when he is 36, still w\ the team and we haven't progressed anywhere. I can tell you that if we do progress further into the playoffs at any point in the future w\ Sheed on this team (and I seriously hope this is his last year here) it will be DESPITE him and not because of him.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Cimalee - you rock, once again, for these great recaps. 

I think it's telling that the Blazers sent Boumtje-Boumtje to be on the show. It looks like he's probably a player they want to hold onto... or is it just the only guy in town this week? 

I, too, worry if the Blazers will be a stupid team this year without Sabas and Pippen.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> But bottom line is when Cheeks mentioned a change in attitude, SHEED was brought up specifically (I didn't hear another player mentioned, did you?). His attitude can NEGATIVELY effect the team.


That's the bottom line, but so what? That doesn't mean that it's something to trade him over, considering he's the best player on the team.



> I think Cheeks said something to the effect of Sheed's attitude having a direct effect on the play of this team. Which means, when he SHOWS up to play, the team plays well, when he doesn't show up, the team "implodes" I think was the word used.


What team doesn't implode when their best player doesn't show up? I think Cheeks was stating a lot of obvious things to give upset Blazers fans something to hang their hat on... since the team hasn't gone on the "bad guy" dumping spree so many of them were hoping for.



> But oh, I only see the negative aspect of Sheed. The fact is guys like Stomp and Ed will never see the flaws in Sheed, they will be defending him when he is 36, still w\ the team and we haven't progressed anywhere.


That's just ridiculous. I'm more than willing to criticise Rasheed Wallace when he does something wrong. I am NOT willing to pile on him for things he may or may not have done. I am NOT willing to keep picking at scabs from mistakes he's made in the past. And I am NOT willing to blame the failings of an entire team on him unless he actively deserves it.

I think that part of the reason I defend Wallace to the extent I do (he's certainly not my favorite Blazer, and I think his abilities as a player are usually overstated by Blazers fans) is because of the emotional response that so many fans have that is so amazingly negative, considering he's been the best player on some of the most successful Blazers teams ever.



> I can tell you that if we do progress further into the playoffs at any point in the future w\ Sheed on this team (and I seriously hope this is his last year here) it will be DESPITE him and not because of him.


That's your opinion. Glad that you've made up your mind before seeing actual facts.

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

sheed is doing his best to change fans will always complain about him when he was getting techs thats when he was playing in the post killing the other team , now that that his techs are down and he shoots threes , fans will always complain about something , focus on the postives of rasheed not the negitives


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Cimalee. I enjoy reading the recaps each week.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

We can all debate about how negative Cheeks comments were about Sheed, but the coach isn't going to totally slam Sheed and say he is a cancer and the only reason our team has a bad attitude. If you listen to his comments, he said the team imploding when he was talking about Sheed and his attitude. Both Rice and Barrot always talk (and are paid to) fairly positive about the Blazers, yet they both identify Sheed as a problem. Where I was going with my other post is where is the critics about Cheeks? He just said Sheed's attitude affects the rest of the team in a negative way as many others in the press have said and many of you have called the press unfair.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peaceman</b>!
> We can all debate about how negative Cheeks comments were about Sheed, but the coach isn't going to totally slam Sheed and say he is a cancer and the only reason our team has a bad attitude.


Well, he didn't call him a "cancer" and he didn't totally slam him. I think you're hearing what you wanted to hear.



> If you listen to his comments, he said the team imploding when he was talking about Sheed and his attitude.


I listened to his comments. He said, I believe, that the team CAN implode if Rasheed's attitude isn't right. Which is not exactly a news flash.



> Both Rice and Barrot always talk (and are paid to) fairly positive about the Blazers, yet they both identify Sheed as a problem.


They also identify him as the best player on the team.

I identify Damon Stoudamire as the shortest player on the team.

Almost every player in the NBA has strengths and weaknesses.

Who's saying that Wallace's attitude is perfect? I don't think that anyone is saying that.

What I, at least, am saying, is that the mere fact that he has an area to improve from an attitude perspective doesn't mean that he's not worth keeping around.



> Where I was going with my other post is where is the critics about Cheeks? He just said Sheed's attitude affects the rest of the team in a negative way as many others in the press have said and many of you have called the press unfair.


Is it a total fabrication by the press? I don't think so, and I doubt that many do. Is it blown out of proportion because of his disdain for most reporters and his unwillingness to help them do their jobs? Almost certainly.

I don't really think your point is very strong, unless you're trying to counter the argument that the press has totally made up Rasheed's attitude... in which case you're arguing against someone aside from me, because I don't think I've ever said that and I certainly don't think it.

Ed O.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I won't argue about this anymore. If everyone but me thought the comment wasn't negative, than we can disagree. It is interesting that our coach brings up attitude which is a given on almost all teams as the number 1 priority. I guess our team has to start out with VERY basic training, instead of learning offense and defense. Our new training camp.

"Players what have we learned today?

Bonzi, Zach, Sheed
   

"What isn't allowed?"

Bonzi, Zach, Sheed
   

"Now everyone go shower and get your cookies and milk."

Team


:jump:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peaceman</b>!
> I won't argue about this anymore. If everyone but me thought the comment wasn't negative, than we can disagree. It is interesting that our coach brings up attitude which is a given on almost all teams as the number 1 priority. I guess our team has to start out with VERY basic training, instead of learning offense and defense. Our new training camp.


Well, really, what is Cheeks SUPPOSED to say our top priority is? The team hasn't added a single significant player since last year, and the team's other problems (lack of depth at the 5, no outside shooting, weak PG play) aren't going to be fixable by Mo Cheeks in training camp. 

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

What's all the fuss about?

Between listening to Nash - and others - I didn't hear anything about actual focus on absolutely improving this team over last year's.

I heard that the team wanted to:

1) Make the Playoffs (IMO, from what I've read/heard, even 8th seed would suffice.)

2) Continue to prepare/structure the team payroll for 2 years down the road (when Damon is freed) in hopes to be a legitimate player in the "premier" FA marketplace.

If Sheed's attitude is such that the team "implodes" (BTW, in light of the fact that he's "Sheed" and been with team for many seasons, I think that would be hardly likely), then, so be it. Chances are still great that the team makes the Playoffs anyway. Would the team let Rasheed walk - or traded for lesser talent - at that point? Well, that would be the $64,000 question.

Only time will tell, folks.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Well, really, what is Cheeks SUPPOSED to say our top priority is?


I believe Cheeks said the team's #1 priority in the offseason was to add another shooter to the roster, and obviously that hasn't happened (unless one takes solace in Tracy Murry being invited to camp). So coach is going into the year with the same squad as last year minus a couple key vets who were definitely leaders on the court, and maybe off. He needs the next generation of players to step up and take on responsibility and leadership roles for the team to have direction and reach their potencial. It's pretty obvious that they are outside the championship discussion right now, but continuing to acheive and win games this year will probably move them closer to their ultimate goal(s) in the future... we'll see soon enough how thats going.

STOMP


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Instead of headbands I would ask the team to all grow out their hair. No one gets off the bench unless they're sporting an afro. There, now we have team chemistry/unity AND we'll look way cooler, thus increasing our out-of-Portland fan base. Cheeks has to do it, too. THAT should be the top priority.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Peaceman, I'm with you. 

Ed O, is Sheed's attitude alone reason enough to get of him? I'd say, without question - yes! Is Sheed the Blazers most talented player? Yes. Does that make him the Blazers best player? No! I'd rather give ALL his PT to ZR. Portland would be better because of it. Sheed's influence on this team is damaging and counterproductive. 

Sure, Sheed is talented, and talent is something you can't teach/learn, but attitude IS something you can teach/learn and Sheed hasn't really made any strides whatsoever. Yeah, he significantly cut down on his T's, but with it his positive on court impact has diminished. Why? _"Because he plays with passion"_...... whatever! That's a total cop out. Why does it have to be one and not the other? Why can't he work hard, and make a jump shot, and play with passion, and NOT amount 40+ T's a year? It's not OK for a 30 year old Man to act like Sheed. Making excuses for this guy because of his natural talent level is absurd! As fans we should put less emphasis on winning, and more emphasis on having a team we can be proud of and that works hard. Sure, I can't stand the thought of the Blazers being a lottery team, but watching a mediocre playoff team that continues to damage the image of an AMAZING franchise and an AMAZING city is NO WAY better than watching a lottery team! At least with a lottery team there is hope for the future. The Blazers and the city of Portland have no hope at redemption as long as Sheed wears the glorious Scarlet and Black. Mark my words!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> 
> Ed O, is Sheed's attitude alone reason enough to get of him? I'd say, without question - yes! Is Sheed the Blazers most talented player? Yes. Does that make him the Blazers best player? No! I'd rather give ALL his PT to ZR. Portland would be better because of it. Sheed's influence on this team is damaging and counterproductive.


Rasheed is NOT the Blazers' best player? That's simply a ludicrous statement. If ZR was good enough to play ahead of Wallace, Cheeks will play him.



> Sure, Sheed is talented, and talent is something you can't teach/learn, but attitude IS something you can teach/learn and Sheed hasn't really made any strides whatsoever.


I don't understand what you're saying here... are you saying Rasheed will *never* improve his attitude? 



> Yeah, he significantly cut down on his T's, but with it his positive on court impact has diminished. Why? _"Because he plays with passion"_...... whatever! That's a total cop out. Why does it have to be one and not the other? Why can't he work hard, and make a jump shot, and play with passion, and NOT amount 40+ T's a year?


Why do a lot of people act as they do? Rasheed is a complex person, and the fact that he's cut down on his Technical Fouls (something I'm sure most Rasheed bashers would have though improbable at best) shows that he IS willing to change. He just needs to continue to improve.

I disagree that his on-court impact has diminished, as well. I think he's better defensively than he's ever been, and he's improved his perimeter shooting tremendously. Considering he was often on the court with Dale Davis, Bonzi Wells, Derek Anderson and Scottie Pippen, it's fortunate that his perimeter shooting is so strong, or else the team would have rarely hit anything from the outside.



> It's not OK for a 30 year old Man to act like Sheed.


Even assuming your opinion is correct, so what? Rasheed's got another year before he's 30. Maybe you should wait 12 months to apply your judgment on that to Rasheed.



> Making excuses for this guy because of his natural talent level is absurd!


I don't "make excuses" for him because of his talent/potential. If I make any excuses for him at all, I do so because he's easily Portland's best player, and the team would not be better by losing their best player without being well compensated.



> As fans we should put less emphasis on winning, and more emphasis on having a team we can be proud of and that works hard.


I disagree. I think that if I want to have guys to root for that work hard I can go watch some people dig ditches or something. I root for a team because (other than habit) I want them to win. Whether they're winning by maximizing their effort or not doesn't really matter to me. And being "proud" of them as individuals would be nice for some, but considering how little I know about any current NBA player, I think it's strange and a bit presumptuous to think that I can judge grown men to the point of being proud of them or not.



> Sure, I can't stand the thought of the Blazers being a lottery team, but watching a mediocre playoff team that continues to damage the image of an AMAZING franchise and an AMAZING city is NO WAY better than watching a lottery team! At least with a lottery team there is hope for the future. The Blazers and the city of Portland have no hope at redemption as long as Sheed wears the glorious Scarlet and Black. Mark my words!


OK, Nostradamus. Were you making these predictions when Rasheed led the team within a quarter of making the Finals? 

It's easy to pile on a guy when things are going poorly, just like it's easy to be brave when there's nothing to fear. 

Ed O.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I think a lot of people resent Sheed because of what he isn't instead of just accepting him for what he is.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> Rasheed is NOT the Blazers' best player? That's simply a ludicrous statement. If ZR was good enough to play ahead of Wallace, Cheeks will play him.


Well, just because Sheed is Portland's most talented player doesn't necessarily mean he's their "best" player. Do his positives outweigh his negatives? I think that can be debated. And I'm not solely speaking of on the court performance. I'm bringing into account Sheed's effect on team psyche on and off the court. I believe Sheed to be King Idiot of the Blazers, and in order to fix the Blazers, you've got to start at the top. I believe Sheed's departure would trigger a positive ripple effect throughout the organization. But more to the point at hand...do I think the Blazers would fair as good or maybe even better if Z-bo played all Sheed's minutes? Yes. I do. Z-Bo's positives far outweigh his negatives, and he's getting better every year. I wouldn't be surprised if he DID eventually take Sheed's minutes. Z-Bo's a harder worker and knows his role. Sheed is lazy and thinks he's a shooting guard.



> I don't understand what you're saying here... are you saying Rasheed will never improve his attitude?


My point is, why can't Sheed just accept what he needs to do in order for his team to succeed, and do it! Sheed constantly proclaims he's such a "team guy." That is the biggest load of shiite I've ever heard. His "team guy" shtick is nothing more than veiled laziness! What kind of contributions do the Blazers REALLY need from Sheed? For him to pass the ball too much? For him to shoot 3's? For him to not work out during the off season? Man...c'mon! If he was a "team guy" he'd work out. He'd play in the post. He'd listen to his coaches. He'd talk to the media. He'd rebound. He'd respect the officials. He'd set an example. He does none of these things, but people still buy into his "team guy" martyr garbage! Wake up!



> Why do a lot of people act as they do? Rasheed is a complex person, and the fact that he's cut down on his Technical Fouls (something I'm sure most Rasheed bashers would have though improbable at best) shows that he IS willing to change. He just needs to continue to improve.
> 
> I disagree that his on-court impact has diminished, as well. I think he's better defensively than he's ever been, and he's improved his perimeter shooting tremendously. Considering he was often on the court with Dale Davis, Bonzi Wells, Derek Anderson and Scottie Pippen, it's fortunate that his perimeter shooting is so strong, or else the team would have rarely hit anything from the outside.


Rasheed is complex? Sounds like another excuse to me. And an unfounded one at that. Maybe he's mentally unstable, I'll give you that. But complex is sugar coating. As for his on court impact, I will agree with most of what you said (defensively). But I still think, despite the Blazers horrific 3 point shooting, the Blazers would benefit MUCH more if Sheed just stayed in the paint and murdered teams with his sick turn around. The Blazers wouldn't need alot of those last minute 3's if Sheed just did what Sheed does best....



> Even assuming your opinion is correct, so what? Rasheed's got another year before he's 30. Maybe you should wait 12 months to apply your judgment on that to Rasheed.


Ok. I'll wait to pass judgment. But I'm willing to guarantee you I'll feel the same way. Not because I want to, because believe me, I want to love Sheed, but because I believe Sheed is a lost cause.



> I don't "make excuses" for him because of his talent/potential. If I make any excuses for him at all, I do so because he's easily Portland's best player, and the team would not be better by losing their best player without being well compensated.


I disagree. But you probably knew that by now. 



> I disagree. I think that if I want to have guys to root for that work hard I can go watch some people dig ditches or something. I root for a team because (other than habit) I want them to win. Whether they're winning by maximizing their effort or not doesn't really matter to me. And being "proud" of them as individuals would be nice for some, but considering how little I know about any current NBA player, I think it's strange and a bit presumptuous to think that I can judge grown men to the point of being proud of them or not.


Interesting point, but I feel what I feel. I know I'm not alone when I say I used to be VERY proud of this team and franchise. Through the Championship in '77 and the success in the early 90's this franchise became very special, and Blazermania was bred out of the hard work and pride our team played with night in and night out. It's just not the same anymore, and I believe Sheed (and Whitsitt) to be huge factors in the demise.



> OK, Nostradamus. Were you making these predictions when Rasheed led the team within a quarter of making the Finals?
> 
> It's easy to pile on a guy when things are going poorly, just like it's easy to be brave when there's nothing to fear.


Sheed may have been a participant in the Blazers 2000 success, but if my memory serves right, Sheed missed a few KEY 10-15 foot jumpers in the 4th quarter of that game. He missed the kind of shots that leaders make. The kind of momentum shifting shots the Blazers so desperately needed him to make. The kind of shots that a box score can't do justice. I believe that was the game I started doubting Sheed's ability to be a real winner. Ever since, he's done nothing but convince me that he's a first rate loser and will never, EVER take the Blazers to the promised land. No matter how talented he is.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> 
> Well, just because Sheed is Portland's most talented player doesn't necessarily mean he's their "best" player.


No doubt. The two things are positively correlated but not necessarily the same thing. But Rasheed is both the Blazers' most talented player and their best player. I don't see how someone can say with a straight face that Rasheed isn't the Blazers' best player.

Rasheed Wallace is the Blazers' best perimeter shooter. He is the guy who commands the most double teams. He's the best defender (save perhaps Ruben Patterson) on the team. He runs the floor, blocks shots and does everything (except handle the ball and shoot free throws) as well or better than anyone on the team.

Even considering he might not be playing close to his potential, he's pretty easily the most complete and best Blazer player.



> My point is, why can't Sheed just accept what he needs to do in order for his team to succeed, and do it! Sheed constantly proclaims he's such a "team guy." That is the biggest load of shiite I've ever heard. His "team guy" shtick is nothing more than veiled laziness! What kind of contributions do the Blazers REALLY need from Sheed? For him to pass the ball too much? For him to shoot 3's? For him to not work out during the off season? Man...c'mon! If he was a "team guy" he'd work out. He'd play in the post. He'd listen to his coaches. He'd talk to the media. He'd rebound. He'd respect the officials. He'd set an example. He does none of these things, but people still buy into his "team guy" martyr garbage! Wake up!


Respecting officials and talking to the media have nothing to do with being a team-first player, in my book. Arguably, an "us against them" mentality is healthy for a team to build comradery and refs and the media are definitely "them".

And I think you're confusing being a leader with being a team guy. Rasheed's never demonstrated a willingness to be the leader on the team. I don't think that's laziness. I think it's his personality, and not everyone can be everything to everyone so I'm not going to criticize him for not wanting to lead the team.



> Rasheed is complex? Sounds like another excuse to me. And an unfounded one at that. Maybe he's mentally unstable, I'll give you that. But complex is sugar coating.


*Everyone* is complex. Treating people, including pro athletes, like cartoon characters is unfair to them and a waste of time. The fact that Rasheed is one of the few players in the NBA (although not in sports in general, remember) to be unwilling to talk to the media on a regular basis shows that he's got something going on in his head that is not going on in many other players' heads. That might be a good thing, or it might be a bad thing.



> As for his on court impact, I will agree with most of what you said (defensively). But I still think, despite the Blazers horrific 3 point shooting, the Blazers would benefit MUCH more if Sheed just stayed in the paint and murdered teams with his sick turn around. The Blazers wouldn't need alot of those last minute 3's if Sheed just did what Sheed does best....


If Rasheed was in the blocks all game Portland would be a significantly worse team, because they don't have anyone who can hit from the perimeter consistently (except _maybe_ Damon, and if he's on the court there are other problems).



> Interesting point, but I feel what I feel. I know I'm not alone when I say I used to be VERY proud of this team and franchise. Through the Championship in '77 and the success in the early 90's this franchise became very special, and Blazermania was bred out of the hard work and pride our team played with night in and night out. It's just not the same anymore, and I believe Sheed (and Whitsitt) to be huge factors in the demise.


I think that pro sports are just different generally now than they were... certainly in 1977 and perhaps even from the early '90's. Portland's only got one major team, so maybe people think that it's particular to the Blazers, but teams in almost every sport in almost every city are being thought of and treated differently now than they have been in the past. Players are making more money, are more distant from fans, and are on TV a lot more than ever before, and I think that those things affect the fans' feelings about teams tremendously.

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Rasheed Wallace is the Blazers' best perimeter shooter. He is the guy who commands the most double teams. He's the best defender (save perhaps Ruben Patterson) on the team. He runs the floor, blocks shots and does everything (except handle the ball and shoot free throws) as well or better than anyone on the team.


Maybe it's a small point but, I'd say that while RP might challenge 'Sheed as the best Blazer defender one-on-one, 'Sheed is such a good team defender and Patterson such a poor one that overall I'd Patterson holds a very weak candle to 'Sheed.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> If Rasheed was in the blocks all game Portland would be a significantly worse team


Ed O, are you kidding me?


----------

